# Schwinn Triplet



## fattyre (Dec 11, 2015)

Is this a legit factory built bike?  Pretty cool.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bik/5354973504.html


----------



## how (Dec 11, 2015)

fattyre said:


> Is this a legit factory built bike?  Pretty cool.
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bik/5354973504.html




This is a factory built bike that has some alterations, probably worth close to
what they are asking. I think a complete one that is all original and in great shape is more desirable. But it is a cool bike none the less.

When I was 15 (I am now 63) there was an off white one hanging from the ceiling of this Hobby Shop in Ferndale Michigan. I took my father to see it, he was crazzy about bikes. He bought it for me( for 275). I rode it a lot with friends. My brother got it when we got older. He let somebody fix it with other parts. Recently he took it to have it restored back to original. The guy who is doing it is a bike shop owner I know. I dont think the bike is done yet and it had some structural damage to the frame.

Anyway the one you posted is a 5 speed and I am sure I saw that bike in Ann Arbor a couple of years a go.
It is way kewl. I am sure they didnt come from Schwinn as a 5 speed.

The bike is way sweet and  had I 4500 bucks that I didnt know what to do with, I would buy it.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 11, 2015)

They were available as a 3 speed with freewheel.my local shop in Alameda ,CA has one on display.bone original and nearly mint.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2015)

Somewhat hard to tell, but that looks like a 3 ring freewheel to me. It also looks like an early 60's model, not a 40's as the seller states.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 11, 2015)

Horrible restoration!
  At least get the head badge right!
   Here's pix of my old one (long gone) sold in 2011 or so for $3000.
 All original Paint, I bought in the late 80's from a shop in Detroit.
 Originally from Dennys Schwinn in Ann Arbor,Mi.
   At the time I thought it was in poor shape; I was wrong.
   BTW in the pix the handlebars are in the wrong spot, rear bars go up front.


----------



## how (Dec 11, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Somewhat hard to tell, but that looks like a 3 ring freewheel to me. It also looks like an early 60's model, not a 40's as the seller states.





Yea if you look closely at the ad,, they state it is a 3 speed, I assumed 5/ Maybe they did come that way, there are many legends surrounding these bikes hard to know what is real and what is not. The bike has been completely restored. I dont think they made these in the 40s, but they did make the Town and Country tandem I believe in the late 40s. I have seen a Schwinn Advertisement with Bob hope on one lol

My father bought me mine in 1968 . but I think it had been hanging from the ceiling of this shop for a few years when we bought it


----------



## how (Dec 11, 2015)

detroitbike said:


> Horrible restoration!
> At least get the head badge right!
> Here's pix of my old one (long gone) sold in 2011 or so for $3000.
> All original Paint, I bought in the late 80's from a shop in Detroit.
> ...




Brian,

You should of kept that bike lol
Did some come from the factory 3 speed?

howard


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2015)

Yes, there was an option for a three speed derailleur set up during a few years. Detroits example looks like a 59-61 model and the one in the ad is a 62-63 model if the fenders are original.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 11, 2015)

I Wish I Did.
  Yes they came with a 3 speed external gear large flange hub like the one in the 4th picture in the CL ad.
  you'll notice the CL bike has caliper brakes in addition to expander hub brakes; only the caliper brakes have cables run!
  I've seen them with both types of brakes.
   A Blue one sold at AA/Saline show 3-4 years ago with original paint for $2000
    A Gold one was on eBay 2 years ago for $5000 and went unsold (It had similar hub brakes).
  Another one that didn't sell on eBay (Blue I think) later sold for $1500.00 . 
  Hard to sell when It's hard to ship.


----------

